# Our betta boy turned orange. Can he still be saved? Please help!



## flyingeagle12 (Aug 10, 2011)

Hello there, 

I've been told to take care of our betta fish by my mom and if he dies she won't be happy when she's back. Something is up with him and I don't know what it is. He's been sitting at the bottom of his tank for the past few days (very inactive) and only goes up for air. It looks like he's gulping/gasping for air too.

He lost his appetite. 2 days ago I did a 50% water change and I noticed that his color is orange-brownish/rust - I've never seen anything like it before! The fish is basically half orange, he was always bright blue just a week ago. It's freaking me out. :-(

What could be wrong with him? Bacterial infection, fungus or something? Inflamed gills or velvet? Ammonia poisoning/gills burns?? I did use a flashlight and took some pictures you can see below. I added aquarium salt and some betta fix drops to see if it helps. He was as healthy as a horse about a week ago.

He's about 7 months old and the only problem he had once was a swim bladder disorder which I got him cured by feeding him peas. I don't know what my water parameters are. The food he usually gets are blood worms (twice a week), BettaMin and BettaBites (pellets) - twice a day. But I haven't fed him for the past few days due to him being sick - I think making him fast might help a little bit. Also, it's about a 2-gallon tank (My mother and dad bought it) with no filter or heater (no thanks goes to the PetStore guys who told my parents bettas don't need anything!!). So his tank is pretty much primitive. He's on his own in there.

And like I said, my mom got really used to him and he's pretty much the only thing that calms her down and makes her happy. I hate to lose Bubbles (<--that's his given name because he loved to nest bubbles in his tank) to some parasite/infection. She'll be upset but all I know is I did my best! :-(


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

I'm not able to stay on and chat about this but get him into clean new treated water with 1tsp of aquarium salt per gallon. Do not use Bettafix, can *damage* a Betta's labrynth organ.

Mix 1g of treated water with 1tsp of AQ salt in a container, put about 3in of this mix in a small clean container and put him in. Change his water 100% daily, adding the mix from the 1g container. Do this for up to 10days. It seems to me he may have an ammonia issue. How big is the tank he's in??

The reason we do this is so it's easier to add the salted water, and he has less to travel to get to the suface for air.

Someone else... please get in here and help this boy before it's too late. I gotta go, I'm heading home from my mother in laws!

OK I see it's about a 2g tank, what's your water changing routine?? I have 1.5g tanks here. I do 100% every 2 days. My personal rule of thumb is 1g=1day. So 1.5g or 2g are changed 100% every 2 days here.


----------



## flyingeagle12 (Aug 10, 2011)

I don't know how big his tank is so I took a picture:










We do water changes once a week on Sundays - 30% to 50%. We've been doing so for months and he's been fine.

I'll follow your advice; hopefully, I can still save him!!


----------



## CoverMeInClay (Jul 12, 2011)

By the looks off it the tank looks like about what you had said, 2 gallons. I don't have a 2 gallon, but I always see people say they do one 50% and one 100% change on tanks about 2.5 gallons. I'd start changing his water more frequently and do as PitLuv said. Get him into a container with less water depth so he can easily get to the surface for air. Change his water daily with the salt water sulution, aquarium salt is what you want to use. The consistantly fresh water should help him.


----------



## flyingeagle12 (Aug 10, 2011)

CoverMeInClay said:


> Get him into a container with less water depth so he can easily get to the surface for air.


Thanks for the reply! They do help a lot because I'm no betta fish expert by no means.

I don't really have anything to put him in. Will a bowl do? (we use it to temporary put him in there when changing water)


----------



## Comet1993 (Jul 28, 2011)

Is it just the camera, or is the water usually cloudy?


----------



## CoverMeInClay (Jul 12, 2011)

You can use a good size piece of tupperware as long as it is clean, no burnt on gunk or anything like that. Wash it out with hot water.


----------



## Pataflafla (Jun 2, 2011)

A bowl or a deep tupperware should do just fine. Change all of the water in his tank and add dechlorinator before you put him back in.

1tsp/gallon premixed aquarium salt in the tupperware while he's in there. I don't suggest the salt with what looks like a marimo mossball. I've heard they don't do well with salt. You could also clean out the mossball with some clean water by gently squeezing it to get rid of anything it's absorbed.

Up his water changes to 1 50% and 1 100% per week in the future. This should help to get rid of any dangerous ammonia levels.


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

I agree with Comet, the water looks kind of cloudy, are you using a water conditionor?


----------



## flyingeagle12 (Aug 10, 2011)

The water isn't cloudy - it's the tank. The surface is scratched pretty heavily due to me washing it with sponge. 

I use water conditioner "AquaSafe" every time I do weekly water changes. 7-9 drops.


----------



## PitGurl (Feb 22, 2011)

I'd take that decoration out. It's way too big for his tank. It's using up all his swimming room. Hope he pulls through.


----------



## flyingeagle12 (Aug 10, 2011)

Okay guys, thank you so much for all the replies. I placed him a bowl filled with spring water (washed the bowl thoroughly with hot water), added 7 drops of water conditioner, cleaned the mossball as well as added some aq. salt.



















Here's the kind of aquarium salt that we have. I hope it is good enough:


----------



## Pataflafla (Jun 2, 2011)

Well, it looks as if his color is returning some. He's definitely more blue than the first pictures.

I think it may have been the build up of ammonia with few water changes in between. Just change his water at least twice a week for his 2 gallon tank, 100% everyday while he's in the bowl, and use the aquarium salt for a max of 10 days before giving him a break.


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

That's the same AQ salt I use. Just to make sure, you have 1gal of water in that bowl right and 1 tsp of salt? 

You want to mix 1 gal of water and 1tsp of salt in a container, and then add the water to the bowl your using (as much as you need). He looks like he's getting his color back!

I have to agree, that decoration is too big for his tank. Up the water changes in his bowl to twice a week (50% and 100% if you choose) once you're done with the salt/water treatment. He's a very pretty boy, whats his name?

And also, the salt might hurt your moss ball, but it looks like he's pretty attached to it  You might loose the moss ball but it will be worth it if it offers him some comfort.


----------



## flyingeagle12 (Aug 10, 2011)

@Putluvs I believe I have half a gallon of water (so that it doesn't take him too long of a trip to get air) and 1 tsp of AQ salt.

I'll make sure to take out that decoration. The turtle thingy is in there because he used to love hiding underneath it (bettas like privacy it seems). 

And yes, he's a handsome one (well, used to be at least before this happened). When he was a baby boy, he was truly beautiful; very active and colored sky blue - now that he's grown up quite a bit, he looks just like regular fish of his kind, I think. His name is Bubbles, a name given by my mom because he liked to make bubble nests. It was always fun to watch him jump for his food!

We all know they don't live for very long, but I just hope he doesn't end up dead... Seeing him this helpless doesn't make it easy for me either. Good thing I'm not attached to him as much as my mother. She'd panic and wouldn't know what to do!

Thank God for Google.


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

Ahh and thank God for us too!? LOL

Ok, you are using 2tsp per gallon right now, which is a higher dose but its OK. When he starts showing signs of getting better, you can lessen the dose to 1/2 tsp per that much water in the bowl. Remember to mix it all up before adding him. I hope he pulls through and he's ok when your Mom gets back.


----------



## flyingeagle12 (Aug 10, 2011)

Oh, absolutely, Pitluvs! If not for this forum, I'd be totally lost! So thanks to everyone who's doing their best to help me out with getting our betta back to normal.

I've got 2 questions:

1) I took out the mossball (he seems to be doing fine without it). Where am I supposed to keep it for it not to dry out? Add water to the tank and put it in there?

2) When should I feed him? Sunday was the last time he ate anything.


----------



## Pataflafla (Jun 2, 2011)

You can put the mossball back in the tank once you change the water. And if he's willing to eat food, I think now would be good. they can last for 2 weeks without food when healthy, but he doesn't need to go that long. And since he's not bloating I don't see a problem with offering him a pellet or two.


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

Just curious, I couldn't tell from the pictures (the ones on the first page) are his eyes cloudy? or is that just my imagination?
Also the colour of his head in the later post looks more normal, I have a blue betta too, but his head is darker in colour than the rest of his body, I've seen this with quite a few bettas.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Hi flyingeagle and welcome to the forum. Sounds like everyone gave you some great advice. It looks like Bubbles has ammonia poisoning. You will definitely want to tell your mom that Bubbles needs to have his water changed twice a week in a 2 gallon tank, 1 50% and 1 100%. Also, you can get him a nice cave to hide in, that will give him more space to swim. Or even better, get him a bigger tank. If he doesn't have a heater already, he needs one. 

Keep Bubbles in his QT with the AQ salt. It helps to get a big 1 gallon jug (like the kind spring water comes in) and premix the salt and 1 gallon of dechlorinated water. That way, when you do your daily water change, it's easy to just pour in new water. He should stay in the AQ salt water for 10 days. 

The change to clean water has definitely helped already, you can see his color coming back. That's a good sign. If he'll eat, try feeding him frozen bloodworms. A high-protein diet with lots of frozen foods will help speed up healing. I hope the little guy pulls through for you. Keep us posted.


----------



## flyingeagle12 (Aug 10, 2011)

Silverfang said:


> Just curious, I couldn't tell from the pictures (the ones on the first page) are his eyes cloudy? or is that just my imagination?


I double-checked that and his eyes seem clear to me. I'd notice right away if they were getting cloudy.



Sakura8 said:


> Hi flyingeagle and welcome to the forum. Sounds like everyone gave you some great advice. It looks like Bubbles has ammonia poisoning. You will definitely want to tell your mom that Bubbles needs to have his water changed twice a week in a 2 gallon tank, 1 50% and 1 100%. Also, you can get him a nice cave to hide in, that will give him more space to swim. Or even better, get him a bigger tank. If he doesn't have a heater already, he needs one.
> 
> Keep Bubbles in his QT with the AQ salt. It helps to get a big 1 gallon jug (like the kind spring water comes in) and premix the salt and 1 gallon of dechlorinated water. That way, when you do your daily water change, it's easy to just pour in new water. He should stay in the AQ salt water for 10 days.
> 
> The change to clean water has definitely helped already, you can see his color coming back. That's a good sign. If he'll eat, try feeding him frozen bloodworms. A high-protein diet with lots of frozen foods will help speed up healing. I hope the little guy pulls through for you. Keep us posted.


First of all, thank you for the reply. Second, see if I get this right - I poured in 1 tsp of AQ salt into a big 1 gallon jug. After doing so, I can just pour in that water, correct?

Not sure if Bubbles will pull it through. I tried giving him some bloodworms and he didn't even bother so I changed his water early in the morning.










Still looks somewhat orange to me :|


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Yes, you fill the jug with dechlorinated water, add the 1 tsp of salt and let it dissolve as much as possible, and then pour that water into his container and add him. It makes daily water changes a lot easier.

Bubbles definitely doesn't look so good. He's still got some orange all right but I don't like the way he's laying there. At this point, it's up to his will to live. If he starts to recover and show some signs of activity, then we might try Maracyn-II in case he has a bacterial infection but mostly I think it's just the result of the ammonia poisoning. I hope he pulls through for you. I'll say a fishy prayer for him.


----------



## flyingeagle12 (Aug 10, 2011)

Ok, so he completely turned sideways now. I think he's dying (still breathing though)... =((


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

I'm so sorry about your boy. It's a common misconception that theses guys only need a little water changed weekly and don't live long. If you get another betta, stick to the schedule these guys laid out for you. One 50% and one 100%. Again, I'm so sorry.  I'd show your Mom this thread so she'll know how hard you tried and she'll know what to do for any future bettas. You tried your best.


----------



## flyingeagle12 (Aug 10, 2011)

Well, he isn't dead yet. Turned back to that position you see in the above image. Not sure what's happening. He does see me when I look at him (aware) so he hadn't passed out or anything.


----------



## Marieukxx (Apr 11, 2011)

have you checked the symptoms for velvet? What you describe, the rust colouring sounds like it could be that. You can buy meds for it.


----------



## flyingeagle12 (Aug 10, 2011)

Marieukxx said:


> have you checked the symptoms for velvet? What you describe, the rust colouring sounds like it could be that. You can buy meds for it.


All of us here seem to have agreed on him having an ammonia poisoning..

How can I tell whether it is velvet or not? 

His symptoms are:

-rust mist coating on his head (not as bad as it was yesterday - it was really bad)
-loss of appetite
-gasping for air (his gills are constantly moving and mouth closing/opening)
-stays in one place pretty much

If this is what velvet looks like (image from Google):










... then I don't think that he has it.


----------



## flyingeagle12 (Aug 10, 2011)

Here he is at the moment:










Notice those strange orange spots on his head. I don't know what caused them.


----------



## Marieukxx (Apr 11, 2011)

Sorry I haven't got time to read through the whole thread. So Have you actually got yourself a test kit and tested your water daily? If so then it will show if there is amonia present and how much. If you haven;t got him in a cycled tank you need to start cycling a tank for him. You can get mature media and it will cycle in a day. If you have amonia present you should be doing daily 75% water changes to get the amonia down. Then test your water again straight after and do it again if the amonia hasn't gone. Then test again in the evening and then the morning and so on until the tank cycles. Every single time amonia is present you need to do a 75% water change with fresh declorinated water that is the same temp as his tank water. 

Symptoms of ammonia poisoning are:
Fish gasp for breath at the water surface
Purple or red gills
Fish is lethargic
Loss of appetite 
Fish lays at the bottom of the tank
Red streaking on the fins or body

The symptoms of velvet is a copper or rust colored dusting over the betta's body, normally beginning at the head, but it will very quickly spread over the entire body if not treated. Bettas that have Velvet will usually be very lethargic, have clamped fins, and may not be interested in eating. It is very important to treat Velvet as soon as it becomes apparent.

You need a heater for him, thermometer to gague the temp. He needs a filter unless you are doing daily 80% water changes.


----------



## Pataflafla (Jun 2, 2011)

Right now he's in a qt bowl with daily 100% changes and 1 tsp/gal of aquarium salt, which improved his color greatly in my opinion.

The op has also been informed of water change necessities for both qt and regular tank.

I'm more prone to thinking this is ammonia poisoning since his orange color didn't seem to be dusted on, but rather what his scale color turned to.

Flyingeagle, if he's still not interested in eating, you can try soaking a blood worm in garlic juice (either fresh or the juice from a bottle of minced garlic) to entice him a little bit more. You could also up the dosage of aq salt, but I would give him another day before trying. Just keep his qt bowl warm and dark for now and let him rest as much as possible.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

I agree with Pataflafla, keep him as quiet and calm as possible in a dim room.


----------



## flyingeagle12 (Aug 10, 2011)

It doesn't look like he has improved since yesterday at all. He still doesn't eat. What should I do? Is he doomed?


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

I wouldn't say doomed but it's not looking very good, is it? How long has it been since he ate? They can go for quite a while without food and he may not have an appetite until he feels better. All you can do is change the water so it's clean and continue to keep him quiet and in a dimly lit tank. I'm sorry, I wish I had more advice. But it's up to him now.


----------



## flyingeagle12 (Aug 10, 2011)

Last time he ate anything was Sunday.. Also, I checked his water this morning and it seemed pretty cold to me. Any good advice on how to keep his bowl water warm? There's no heater around our house.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

You can put him under a lamp and then wrap a towel around it so it stays dim. Just be sure to leave air holes. If you have a warm appliance and you're sure it won't get bumped so the water spills, you can put him on that to stay warm, too.


----------



## flyingeagle12 (Aug 10, 2011)

Couldn't save him. Bubbles passed away................


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Oh no  I'm sorry to hear that.. poor lil guy. You did all you could and then some.


----------



## flyingeagle12 (Aug 10, 2011)

At least he's not in pain anymore... I don't know what else I could've done to cure him. I used everything that was at my disposal.

No one lives forever. One day I'll be gone too.

"all we are is dust in the wind"


----------



## ForbiddenSecrets (Aug 15, 2010)

*hugs* You tried your best to save him. At least his last moment were more comfortable then he had been.


----------



## Hisaki Yuki001 (Jul 5, 2011)

I'm sorry your little guy is sick hun. I'd hate to say this, but that tank isn't even a gallon. I have one, that I only use for transferring my guys. When I was naive in the past I used to use it as a permanent home and I always had problems with keeping my little guy healthy. The one that was half that size, was way too small and I had a Betta die in it within 24hours due to the ammonia build up when I was little after a 100% water change with conditioner. Back then I, due to bad info that was given to me by the petstore, would do water changes once a week on the one like you have. With that tank, you really need to do a 100% water change a day as I found out later. I would also suggest doing what Pitluvs Suggested, adding an AQ salt mix from another container.

Even when he get's better, you'll still need to do a 100% water change a day. It's more than likely that the problems you've been having is mainly due to the size of his tank. I would really suggest that you tell your mom that you found out that tank is really too small for him, and that if you got him a tank of at least 2.5 to 5 gallons it would help him become a lot more healthy. Anything under 2.5 gallons needs a 100% water change a day. For a 2.5 gallon, I would do a 50% water change 2-3 times a week. If you were lucky enough to have her get you guys a 5 gallon, I would do a 50% water change on it 1-2 times a week. I wish you good luck, and I hope you the best.

Also, if your mom has anymore questions, I would refer her to this website so she can see and read up on what your talking about.


----------



## Hisaki Yuki001 (Jul 5, 2011)

Sorry, didn't realize how many replies you had. I kinda freaked out once I saw your tank and knowing how big it is.

I''m soo sorry for your loss....


----------



## Jrf456 (Jun 23, 2011)

Pitluv answered everything I would suggest.


----------



## Aven (Jul 30, 2010)

Everyone put in alot of good advice, listen to the veterans on this site and Bubbles will be fine  Also, Bettas can live upwards of 5 years so its pretty respectable....jussayin.


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

Aven said:


> Everyone put in alot of good advice, listen to the veterans on this site and Bubbles will be fine  Also, Bettas can live upwards of 5 years so its pretty respectable....jussayin.


 He already passed on.


OP I'm sorry for your loss. I know how tough it is when you try your best but they can't seem to get the willpower to come back.


----------



## cajunamy (Apr 28, 2011)

oh no, i'm sorry he passed. he's keeping my gumbo company (fish in av pic)


----------



## Comet1993 (Jul 28, 2011)

I'm so sorry about Bubbles. =( -Hugs-


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

There is contradicting advice on here about tanks sizes and changing schedules. Find what works for you, over 1gal. I am not one of those people who will swear you off as a nasty spawn of Satan if your tank is under 3gals. Personally, I have 1.5g tanks I change every 2 days and my 1gs get changed everyday.. my personal rule is 1g = 1 day up to a week. But not everyone does this. My fish seems to be healthier without the stress of daily changes.

Anyways, I am so sorry your boy didn't make it  I lost my first two a week within each other. I do hope you and your Mom will try again. They are really worth the hassle and heartach. Do stick around


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

flyingeagle, I'm really sorry to hear you lost Bubbles. I do hope you get another betta fish. Like Pitluvs, I'm okay with keeping fish in smaller 1gallon tanks as long as you keep up with the water changes. If you or your mom have any more questions, definitely post back. You are always welcome here.


----------



## Hisaki Yuki001 (Jul 5, 2011)

Pitluvs said:


> There is contradicting advice on here about tanks sizes and changing schedules. Find what works for you, over 1gal. I am not one of those people who will swear you off as a nasty spawn of Satan if your tank is under 3gals. Personally, I have 1.5g tanks I change every 2 days and my 1gs get changed everyday.. my personal rule is 1g = 1 day up to a week. But not everyone does this. My fish seems to be healthier without the stress of daily changes.
> 
> Anyways, I am so sorry your boy didn't make it  I lost my first two a week within each other. I do hope you and your Mom will try again. They are really worth the hassle and heartach. Do stick around


I feel the same way. Ussually the main reason why I would recomend a bigger tank for someone, expecailly if their new to fish keeping is that it sometimes give you more leniency if you were to accidentally make a mistake. Plus a bigger tank does help keep the water more stable. I guess it all depend on weather or not you think you could commit yourself to a 100% water change a day. ^_^


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

Hisaki Yuki001 said:


> I feel the same way. Ussually the main reason why I would recomend a bigger tank for someone, expecailly if their new to fish keeping is that it sometimes give you more leniency if you were to accidentally make a mistake. Plus a bigger tank does help keep the water more stable. I guess it all depend on weather or not you think you could commit yourself to a 100% water change a day. ^_^


Ya know, it's funny... I lost my two boys in the divided 5gal. Then I nearly killed Ben in the 3gal. Once I went to these smaller tanks, they have been doing amazing. I've seen once I had to wait 3 days to change the 1.5gal and they were so happy with their dirty tanks. I change the water and they clamped up and gave me the fin  I think larger tanks let some people think they need much less water changes. But that's just me  I dunno, to each their own! I'll never condemn anyone for using big tanks LOL


----------

